# Solved: WORD 2007 (red underlined text)



## EGSUPERMEX (Jun 1, 1999)

We recently got MS Office Professional Plus 2007. Before that, we had 2000. I don't ever remember seeing what I am about to describe in an earlier version. My wife recently went back to school. She was typing up a paper in WORD 2007. For some reason, the first part of her paper was typed in red with a solid straight red line under all the text (this is not spell check). She said that she did not do it. I tried to highlight it for her and change it back to black and remove the underline, but it would not do it. As you went farther into her paper, the text was all in black with no underline. Farther down, the text turned to red again with the straight underline. If you took your cursor over the red underlined text, a small window would pop up with the text in it saying that it was inserted on a certain day. When my wife went to print her paper, it printed the way that it looked on the monitor. Since I was unable to help her fix it, she had to rewrite the entire paper causing her to go to bed angry at 2:30 am in the morning. I know that she must have messed with the settings somehow, but could someone tell me what she did so that if this should ever happen again, I wouldn't be in the "doghouse"?  

Thank you so much.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

You appear to have "Track Changes" on. 

point the mouse at each occurence in red +underline and click the right mouse button.
You should see menu choices Accept insertion & Reject insertion.

by clicking on Accept insertion, you will see the text revert to normal type.

I am not sure where the menu option is for turning off "track changes " but in the older versions it was Tools, Track changes - its a toggle switch.
The keyboard shortcut for switching it on or off in older versions is 

Hold the Ctrl + Shift keys down on your keyboard.
Whilst the keys are held down, press the letter "e"down once
Then release the Ctrl +Shift keys

You should be able to look at help for "track Changes", if you would like to know more about the subject.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EGSUPERMEX (Jun 1, 1999)

Thank you!!! That was the ticket!


----------

